# gotas frias



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 21:39)

as gotas frias podem ser consideradas sistemas subtropicais apesar do cold core?


----------



## rozzo (13 Jun 2009 às 22:13)

Ui isto se calhar vai dar muita discussão 
Eu diria que não, pelo menos à partida.. Se a sua origem vem do "desprendimento" de bolsas de ar frio em altitude vindas do lado Norte do jet, portanto do lado de lá da "fronteira" quase permanente entre ar ameno e ar frio polar que existe nas latitudes médias.. Diria que a sua origem é tudo menos tropical ou sub-tropical..
Agora que o desprendimento de uma dessas bolsas, posteriormente pode em certas condições (como chegar a águas quentes) gerar depressões com outras características e até alguns sistemas sofrerem a "transição para sub-tropical".. Isso tudo bem..
Mas quanto à sua origem, espero não estar a dizer nenhuma barbaridade, mas acho que não claro..

Seja como for, há de ver 10001 artigos sobre isso para pesquisar na net


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 22:38)

rozzo disse:


> Ui isto se calhar vai dar muita discussão
> Eu diria que não, pelo menos à partida.. Se a sua origem vem do "desprendimento" de bolsas de ar frio em altitude vindas do lado Norte do jet, portanto do lado de lá da "fronteira" quase permanente entre ar ameno e ar frio polar que existe nas latitudes médias.. Diria que a sua origem é tudo menos tropical ou sub-tropical..
> Agora que o desprendimento de uma dessas bolsas, posteriormente pode em certas condições (como chegar a águas quentes) gerar depressões com outras características e até alguns sistemas sofrerem a "transição para sub-tropical".. Isso tudo bem..
> Mas quanto à sua origem, espero não estar a dizer nenhuma barbaridade, mas acho que não claro..
> ...


 

sim, em termos de origem , sao claramente extra tropicais, mas quando estas depressoes atingem areas em que sao rodeadas ( isoladas) por massas de ar tropical e entram em contacto com mares mornos ( acima de 15Cº)  assumem caracteristicas sub-tropicais como a auxencia de frentes e a convecção proxima ao centro isto apesar de ainda apresentarem um cold core.....penso por isso que elas deveriam ser consideradas sub tropicais


----------



## rozzo (13 Jun 2009 às 22:56)

Eu percebo o que queres dizer.. E concordo, como já disse que em certos e particulares casos, instabilidade com origem em gotas frias ou cut off ou como lhe quisermos chamar, pode vir a dar origem a sistemas com características sub-tropicais.
Mas para dizeres que as gotas fria são sub-tropicais, teriam TODAS elas de dar origem a sistemas com essas caracteristicas.. E isso acho que tens de concordar que não é verdade.. Apenas alguns casos particulares.. Não podes tar a definir uma generalização com base em alguns casos particulares! 
Afinal, também há gotas-frias com aguaceiros, sem qualquer aspecto tropical diria eu, em pleno Inverno.. E algumas até se amplificam ao ponto de se reflectir à superfície, e posteriormente se formarem frentes..

Mas eu sinceramente pouco percebo de meteorologia tropical, sistemas tropicais, posso estar a dizer disparates.. Só acho é que não podes generalizar isso a algo que vem de ar polar, e que pode seguir muitos e diferentes caminhos de evolução..


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

rozzo disse:


> Eu percebo o que queres dizer.. E concordo, como já disse que em certos e particulares casos, instabilidade com origem em gotas frias ou cut off ou como lhe quisermos chamar, pode vir a dar origem a sistemas com características sub-tropicais.
> Mas para dizeres que as gotas fria são sub-tropicais, teriam TODAS elas de dar origem a sistemas com essas caracteristicas.. E isso acho que tens de concordar que não é verdade.. Apenas alguns casos particulares.. Não podes tar a definir uma generalização com base em alguns casos particulares!
> Afinal, também há gotas-frias com aguaceiros, sem qualquer aspecto tropical diria eu, em pleno Inverno.. E algumas até se amplificam ao ponto de se reflectir à superfície, e posteriormente se formarem frentes..
> 
> Mas eu sinceramente pouco percebo de meteorologia tropical, sistemas tropicais, posso estar a dizer disparates.. Só acho é que não podes generalizar isso a algo que vem de ar polar, e que pode seguir muitos e diferentes caminhos de evolução..



concordo contigo


----------

